# Rescue Centres



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

I dont think this forum has a sticky that lists rescue centres around the UK.

This could be a good way to promote the smaller dog rescues that are often forgotten about.

I hope this will OK to start as it could help viewers find a rescue near them.

I can start off as I am an associate of Wellidogs:

Wellingborough Dog Welfare
Based in Wellingborough, Northamptonshire but we rehome all around the country - depending on wether we can get a homecheck done in your area.
Wellidog - Home - Hello and Welcome! for a list of dogs currently looking for homes.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

many tears animal rescue (based in south wales but rehome all over) - Home - Many Tears Animal Rescue

lizzie`s barn sanctuary - Lizzie's Barn Animal Sanctuary

four paws - Four paws animal rescue

llys nini - http://swansearspcadogs.blogspot.com/

NCAR - North Clwyd Animal Rescue (NCAR) | North Wales

friends of the animals - Home - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

hope rescue - Home - http://hoperescue.org.uk

oldies club - Oldies Club

that`s the only ones i can think of off the top of my head, there`s loads more breed specific but i`m sure they`re easy enough to find on search engines. hope that`s helped a bit


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> I dont think this forum has a sticky that lists rescue centres around the UK.
> 
> This could be a good way to promote the smaller dog rescues that are often forgotten about.
> 
> ...


I think a sticky for rescues would be a great idea
These are the rescues in Norfolk that I know of

Animal sanctuary,Norfolk animal rescue charity, wildlife sanctuary, Animal sanctuaries. - Pactsanctuary.org

Faith Animal Rescue - Norfolk UK

Hillside animal sanctuary

Meadowgreen Dog Rescue Centre

Norfolk and Suffolk Animal Trust

Canine Aid Rescue & Ethology

Crostwick Boarding Kennels & Cattery; Animal Rescue, Norwich, Norfolk


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

South East Dog Rescue- 
Welcome to South East Dog Rescue!!!! - South East Dog Rescue

We Help Any Dog, based all over Kent-
We Help Any Dog


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Stray Aid Strayaid in coxoe, county Durham

StrayAction.com Deerness kennels in county Durham

.:Save Our Strays Dog North East Rescue Charity Home Page:. Save Our Strays in Middlesbrough/redcar/saltburn area somewhere... not sure exactly where they are based!

Westies In Need West Highland White Terrier Rescue and Rehoming Westies in need, richomnd - north yorkshire

These are just the few I know about around me... I know there are alot more, but most don`t have a website, or I just haven`t come across them yet... can`t remember names etc, will have a another look later tho and add what I find, as I find them !


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

AmberNero said:


> South East Dog Rescue-
> Welcome to South East Dog Rescue!!!! - South East Dog Rescue
> 
> We Help Any Dog, based all over Kent-
> We Help Any Dog


Oh my, I've just read Tiny the Rottweiler's story & I'm welling up:crying: his former owners are just callous


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh my, I've just read Tiny the Rottweiler's story & I'm welling up:crying: his former owners are just callous


Sick isn't it?


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

Welcome - homes 4 dogs


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Ravenswood Pet Rescue
Ravenswood Pet Rescue


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, I added a Rescue to your previous post but unfortunately it hasn't shown up here!, so I am re-posting it here, Home - GREEN ACRES ANIMAL RESCUE this rescue is based in Pembrokeshire, South West Wales and I can highly recommend them. wayne.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

great thread, i think it should be stickied

Welcome to: www.rotherham-dog-rescue.co.uk

Thornberry Animal Sanctuary

Home Page

SHCGB Welfare / Rescue

http://www.huskiesinneed.com/


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks to SpringerHusky:

Dog Rescue Pages - South-west England centres

Welcome to St. Giles Kennels

& MissBexi:

Dogs Needing Homes - Arthurshiel Rescue Centre Scottish Borders

Arthurshiels Rescue Centre, St.Boswells, Scotland

Borders Animal Welfare Association

Border Animal Welfare Association, Earlston, Scotland.


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great idea!

Stokenchurch Dog Rescue

Plusbreeds, mongrel and crossbreed dog rehoming and rescue centre information.

Welcome to the Oxfordshire Animal Sanctuary

HW Animal Rescue - Rehoming of stray, abandoned and unwanted dogs


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Manchester & Cheshire Dogs' Home - Caring for & Rehoming Stray & Abandoned Dogs

Phoenix Dog Rescue

Home

does anyone know of anymore rescues in stockport?? we are currently looking for a companion for our BC


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

This should be made a sticky!!

It'd be good if it could be sorted out into areas or counties - e.g. north west, north east, London, Wales, Scotland, South West.... you get the picture! Would make it much easier for people to look and also free publicity for rescues which I am sure ALL would be greatful for!

I will add a list of rescues in Lancashire/North West (not a full list, just the ones I can find - I am sure others will know more!) later on but Tiger needs his walk first


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Bump, please make this a sticky??


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Bump, Page 4??? I dont think so!!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree with putting them in some kind of geographical order. That would really help.

Foal Farm - Biggin Hill, Kent


----------

